# Modern Day Gunfighters: Dynamic Firearms Training with Northeast Tactical Training Group



## NTTG2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Northeast Tactical Training Group is a reality based training company dedicated to armed citizens, private security, Law Enforcement and Military in the use of firearms. Using a core group of dedicated and skilled Instructors with extensive real-world experience spanning the globe, Northeast Tactical Training Group delivers skill-building courses that are designed for students ranging from beginner to advanced. 

The courses at NTTG are designed for reality, focusing on mindset, marksmanship, manipulations, and movement. The courses include everything from basic firearms skills, to urban sniper operations and pre-combat training. Northeast Tactical Training Group focuses on development of skills in stressed produced environments to maximize performance and confidence in the event of a real-world firearms conflict.

- Control the Outcome. Win the fight. 

Check out www.NEGUNFIGHTER.com for SEPTEMBER Training Courses and register today. Classes are filling up!

we are offering the following discounts to all Law Enforcement and Military- 

September 15th: Advanced Handgun: Controlling the Outcome> $50 Off 

September 22nd: Ladies Only: Defensive handgun > $25 Off

September 29th: Precision Rifle: One shot One thrill> $75 Off

If you have a private group of LEO's, Private Security, or Military looking for customized training and special pricing be sure to contact us for further information.


----------

